# DOGS4US....what can we do?



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

I have been made aware of a large "pet superstore" in Bramley, Leeds called Dogs4us, and apparently, there are more of these stores throughout the country.

Recently, I have been noticing an increase in puppies in the Leeds area, and, after speaking to owners, was shocked to hear that anyone is able to buy pretty much any pedigree dog from this store, without seeing the parents, home environment etc.

They are offered micro-chipped puppies, with a 6 mnth guarantee, and are usually told they came from Wales or Ireland.

I have been reading posts on the "Leeds Forum" and am horrified to learn that my fears are, indeed, confirmed. The puppies are from farms and it isn't offered in most cases to know where exactly they have come from.

A lady on the Leeds Forum has told how the parents of theses puppies are kept in horrific conditions, and over bred for money. The puppies are then shipped to the pet stores and sold to anyone who wants one.

She has also protested outside the store after many puppies have become ill, and other puppies, now up to 6 or 7 mnths old, are kept in cages and have been since they first arrived. They are therefore not as wanted as the new pups, and lack social and development skills.

I can't believe that this is allowed...puppies are even ordered for breed...the site asks you to call them if you want a particular breed.

I feel shocked and really upset...a lot of the older dogs that haven't been sold are sent to rescue centres, and then, who knows....

Sorry if this is a post somebody may have brought to light before, but I have only joined recently.

Does anybody have any advice on what us animal lovers can do? I have met a few people who are very un-educated in how to look for a puppy, and have bought from this store. they are just over the moon to have a "fancy" dog, and a lot of these puppies have been seen to look very ill. Even the ones who have died still have siblings being sold.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

I think molly there has been several threads on here regarding this store! there have also been meetings and demonstrations against them!
Glad you have highlighted it again
regards
DT


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think molly there has been several threads on here regarding this store! there have also been meetings and demonstrations against them!
> Glad you have highlighted it again
> regards
> DT


I guessed I wouldn't be the first....is anything being done to highlight where these poor puppies come from?
Where can you petition or demonstrate?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG how is this legal???

Im really quite shocked.



> The breeds that we normally carry for sale include:-
> 
> * Bassets
> * Bichon Frise
> ...


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> OMG how is this legal???
> 
> Im really quite shocked.


I know Nonnie....I read all that and I can't believe it!

I just wondered how it can be stopped or if anyone knows of any presently ongoing petitions?


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi i live in Pudsey not far from the DOGS4US store in Leeds i first went thinking it was just a pet shop not knowing they sold dogs/puppies.I have to say i was devastated to see coridoors full of puppies behind glass doors there was literally hundreds of puppies,no fresh air,no natural light,no human contact.Some puppies were in poor condition many of the smaller breed with weeping,sore eyes.The dogs looked petrified.My son is 13yrs old plays rugby and is quite a tough lad when we left he was deeply upset by what he had seen he came home and researched DOG4US we can not believe this is allowed to happen.Hundreds of dogs must be sold.It really is very sad seeing these puppies and i dread to think what bad starts they have had in life i also wonder about the poor bitches that are used for breeding.People need to be made aware of where these puppies come from as i genuinly believe many people do not realise.We have never been back to the store.
xxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I wish to god we could take all those poor dogs and puppies out of that place and burn the building down to the ground 

Just read this on their "testimonials":



> I was adopted from here kindly by a couple


IF THEY WERE THAT KIND THEY WOULDN'T FUND THE PUPPY FARMING INDUSTRY

how often are there protests outside there and does anyone know if there's one coming up? I'd love to protest about it.

Surely if we ALL put our heads together and think of something, we can try to put a stop to it?

Maybe we could make a petition that we could all print off and get our friends and families to sign......think of how many signatures we'd get if even half of us printed one out?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Unfortunatly if they have a license then yes they are allowed to sell livestock including dogs.

The only way we can stop this taking place is by educating the public not to buy from such places,get as much information out there as we can.
To make matters worse the people that buy from there think they may be getting a well bred puppy as they are sometimes sold with a registration certificate NOT KC I might add.

I asked the company involved why they continue to support this cruel evil trade and why they allow puppies with their registrations to be sold in this manner,unfortunatly I am still awaiting an answer,probably because the company involved has about as many morals and ethics as those who breed these puppies,which is zero! They do not have any ethics or morals and are basically a club to support puppy farmers.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

its sad but unforunatly not illegal,would it be worse if it went underground??? a big store such as they are must have to abide by rules etc,puppy farming is something that will never change i fear


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi i live in Pudsey not far from the DOGS4US store in Leeds i first went thinking it was just a pet shop not knowing they sold dogs/puppies.I have to say i was devastated to see coridoors full of puppies behind glass doors there was literally hundreds of puppies,no fresh air,no natural light,no human contact.Some puppies were in poor condition many of the smaller breed with weeping,sore eyes.The dogs looked petrified.My son is 13yrs old plays rugby and is quite a tough lad when we left he was deeply upset by what he had seen he came home and researched DOG4US we can not believe this is allowed to happen.Hundreds of dogs must be sold.It really is very sad seeing these puppies and i dread to think what bad starts they have had in life i also wonder about the poor bitches that are used for breeding.People need to be made aware of where these puppies come from as i genuinly believe many people do not realise.We have never been back to the store.
> xxxx


Hi,

I live in Pudsey too...didn't dare go to the store as I feared I might see what you have told us here.

I cannot believe people buy from these places.

-Shortbackandsides...I understand what you are saying about it being legal, there must be rules, but read this post above...the rules must be pretty lenient to allow these conditions!!

As I said, I was reading about it on the "Leeds Forum" where a woman called "Belle" has protested and is still trying. Maybe we could join her? I should ask her to come on this forum to bring us up to speed and tell us what we can do.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> As I said, I was reading about it on the "Leeds Forum" where a woman called "Belle" has protested and is still trying. Maybe we could join her? I should ask her to come on this forum to bring us up to speed and tell us what we can do.


Definately ask her to join us! She'd have so much support if she did  Leeds is an hour or so's travelling on the train for me but i'd be willing to do it for this. It would be lovely if she joined


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

To add to sallyannes post 'the un named' certificate that they are sold with (it does have a name by the way) but due to legalities shall not mention it!! This piece of paper is of now use at all the only thing it is good for is lighting the fire!!!

Many of these pups (I am told) come from Ireland and varies other puppy farms in the UK. The only think we can do at the moment as said by SA is to try and re-educate the public when buying puppies

It is however difficult to re-educate someone who thinks they are helping by saving just one of these pups!!! We have to remember everyone sold just creates a gap for another! and think of the poor bitch that is producing these puppies!
DT


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

fantastic idea i would offer any support needed.I think the people buying from DOGS4US are just not aware of where these puppies are coming from.To me the only way to stop not only the puppies suffering but the bitches too is for these puppy supermarkets to be closed down.I dont know where you would start to try end this wonder what the RSPCA think to DOGS4US??


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> To add to sallyannes post 'the un named' certificate that they are sold with (it does have a name by the way) but due to legalities shall not mention it!! This piece of paper is of now use at all the only thing it is good for is lighting the fire!!!
> 
> Many of these pups (I am told) come from Ireland and varies other puppy farms in the UK. The only think we can do at the moment as said by SA is to try and re-educate the public when buying puppies
> 
> ...


Yes you are quite right...people don't know enough about the poor conditions of the farms they are sent from, and Lord help the poor bitches dropping litter after litter until they are of no use any more.

As I am in this area, I think it could be a good idea to have some flyers printed with the basics about puppy farms and the stores that sell them (ie. Dogs4us).
It would target a lot of people within living distance of the store and hopefully make them think twice.

I would be willing to do that, but could I be prosecuted for naming and shaming?


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Definately ask her to join us! She'd have so much support if she did  Leeds is an hour or so's travelling on the train for me but i'd be willing to do it for this. It would be lovely if she joined


Thanks Portia Elizabeth,

I hope everyone feels as strongly.xx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Question i am interested to know.
If people didn't buy puppies from these places they would go out of buisness which is a good thing, but what i am worried about is the puppies that don't sell in the shop or from the farms what happens to them?


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Indie said:


> Question i am interested to know.
> If people didn't buy puppies from these places they would go out of buisness which is a good thing, but what i am worried about is the puppies that don't sell in the shop or from the farms what happens to them?


Clearly, they would have to be re-homed and helped as much as possible...but far better to close them down quicker and stop the order for more pups, than to keep breeding more and selling them on!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I wasn't agreeing with them doing it i was interested in what happened to the pups after the stores close down.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> fantastic idea i would offer any support needed.I think the people buying from DOGS4US are just not aware of where these puppies are coming from.To me the only way to stop not only the puppies suffering but the bitches too is for these puppy supermarkets to be closed down.I dont know where you would start to try end this wonder what the RSPCA think to DOGS4US??


Not sure if or what the RSPCA could do,
They are about as useful as a chocolate teapot,as long as they have food shelter and water I don't think there is much they can do.

As long as these supermarkets have a license there is nothing that can be done as they are not breaking any law,no it's not ethical or right but it's not illegal either :frown2:


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Ok,

The next protest outside dog4us, Bramley, Leeds is 24th May at 12pm.

Belle is the organiser and she cares deeply about the cause.

If anybody wants to see the posts/meet the people who are protesting, and even a video of the last protest they did, google... Leeds Forum Dogs4us...

If we all register with that forum too we can keep up to date with the progress and ask the members of that forum to join this one. 

Small links like that can bring us all together to make a bigger difference i hope. xx


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Indie said:


> Question i am interested to know.
> If people didn't buy puppies from these places they would go out of buisness which is a good thing, but what i am worried about is the puppies that don't sell in the shop or from the farms what happens to them?


Unfortunately you won't make an omlette without cracking a few eggs.

The current stock would have to remain unsold in order for the profit to start to outway the cost of feed etc at which poin they will either flood the rescue centres or be terminated on premises. This could be seen as a slump in sales which will mean a new batch will have to be brought in and remain unsold and meet the same demise for them to realise there is no demand in the market place for poorly bred, unhealthy pups in order for them to close down.

Publicity will be the only weapon of choice against them as I am sure many people are far too sympathetic to be able to walk away than be flooded with a huge amount of cute puppies. It is a perfect way to sell puppies to an unsuspecting public but I would estimate maybe 1/5 of people buying a dog will ever do their research, think of the longterm effect on family life and be fully committed to the animal. It is a huge uphill battle but given time I think people will start to get the idea.

The sad thing is that the vast majority of pups in there now will not make it past the "cute puppy" stage as they all can't be sold as the demand is not there. If they all can not be sold then they have to be bought cheaper to cover cost for the whole litter. This will then feed down the line so they are produced on a shoe string budget in order for everyone to make money from them.

We all know a good breeder does not make any money from them because they go through vet checkups, are fed the correct diet, innoculated and most importantly time is spent with them.

It's a lot worse than you actual think.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Sorry.

The actual number of litters that will have to be destroyed runs a lot more than maybe the two or three of each breed in the stores as it has to filter tdown through the source person, they have to be put out of business so the puppy farmers will still be producung until the source person can't shift them and then the puppy farmers have to get tot he point where they haven't got any source people to go to and they can't shift them themselves.

For the whole thing to wiped out could take upto around 30 litters of pups from each breed to quash the demand and production. Then there are the breed stock to be destroyed.

A great deal of dog needs to be destroyed to make things better to for the breeding standards to be raised to what is acceptable.

Wasn't it the Government that originally encouraged this? What are they doing about legislation and inspection? Nothing.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

This is so sad, and the knock on effect is extreme to say the least.

I watched "Rogue Traders" doing a piece on puppy farms, and it broke my heart. But it has to end somewhere, and those poor pups and their over used mums are in a really unfortunate position.

Another thing that bothers me...some of the idiots that buy these puppies from stores will not necessarily give the poor thing the best life anyway...they like the idea of a cute pup, but I see children who have new puppies from Dogs4us ragging them around and bullying them...totally un-educated in training and loving them. Then, when the pup turns into a dog and has behavioural problems, off they will go to the shelter, or worse.

So, maybe, like you said, you can't make an omelette without cracking a few eggs. I guess some pups and mothers will have to be the ones to suffer to start slowing down the whole process. Otherwise, where does it end?

*JUST TO RE-CONFIRM.....IF YOU LIVE IN THE LEEDS AREA, THE NEXT PROTEST OUTSIDE DOGS4US, BRAMLEY, IS 24TH MAY AT 12PM*

I suggest all other areas find out about similar protests if they are concerned.

Also, LEEDS FORUM DOGS4US is the place to see the protest videos, pictures, and find out who is involved.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Iv just had a quick look through lots of members with sick puppies bought from DOGS4US i have signed a petition on their to stop DOGS4US.Hopefully we will be at there on the 24th!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Iv just had a quick look through lots of members with sick puppies bought from DOGS4US i have signed a petition on their to stop DOGS4US.Hopefully we will be at there on the 24th!


That's great!

Am also looking through all the upsetting posts on various sites...shocking!

I'm in Farsley, so will tell everyone I know. Thanks for replying and supporting.xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I wish I lived near enough to protest. It doesnt suprise me that these places exsist only that supposed dog lovers would buy a dog from them. Surely the most important thing is that your new family member who should be with you for 10-20 years is friendly and well socialised.
I dont see things changing though when you can still walk into Harrods in London and pick up a puppy.


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ive just looked on their website and I cant believe this...its not like popping to the shop and getting dog food...these are real life little puppies, I feel so sorry for them and hope the protest/petition can get them closed down.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I have demonstrated there a few times the pups are kept in horrible conditions we wenr in and saw a very ill pup reported it to the staff and had to literally shadow her, nag her to go and see this pup they have noidea about what puppies nees they have no socialisation have not seen the outside world from arriving they are puppyfarmed puppies mainly fro ireland some of the demonstrators there were actually people that have bought from there and have died leaving hundreds of pounds worth of vets bills behing. A sick puppy can be taken back amd all they saw is that they will swap it for another one, "a bit like taking a pair of faulty shoes back", but will not pay any vets bills. Its a case of educating people many or any dont know that they are puppy farmed and the potential nightmares that comes with owning puppyfarmed puppies.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

mollyismyworld said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Pudsey too...didn't dare go to the store as I feared I might see what you have told us here.
> 
> ...


Firstly I do not condone the selling of puppies in this way, a puppy needs its mum and the close human contact it would get with a reputable breeder, but you really ought to go to the shop and see for yourself.

The place is clean, the puppies are well cared for and look strong and robust, do not believe everything you read. I too know of people who have bought puppies from the store and the puppies now adult dogs are beautiful, fit and healthy.

I have not seen any puppies over 12 weeks old in the store however that begs another question what happens to those who are not sold. Maybe the do sell them all.

They do not sell to anyone, you have to be over 18 and provide proof of address and be the owner/occupier. They will not allow a person to walk in at say 10.00 am Saturday morning and walk out at 10.30am with a puppy. You have to leave a deposit and collect the puppy up a week later and pay the remaining balance.

People are given a briefing before taking the puppy home, my friends are not uneducated on dogs it was merely a convenient way to purchase a puppy. Like I have stated I do not condone the shop or shops but people could do a lot worse when choosing a puppy.

I could show you photos of my dog from 4 months to about 12 months and you would be horrified. I bought him unknowingly from a BYB 4 years ago, at that time I would have been better buying a puppy from the store.

Fortunately thanks to forum members I now know the difference between the various type of breeders and will not make the same mistake again.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> I have demonstrated there a few times the pups are kept in horrible conditions we wenr in and saw a very ill pup reported it to the staff and had to literally shadow her, nag her to go and see this pup they have noidea about what puppies nees they have no socialisation have not seen the outside world from arriving they are puppyfarmed puppies mainly fro ireland some of the demonstrators there were actually people that have bought from there and have died leaving hundreds of pounds worth of vets bills behing. A sick puppy can be taken back amd all they saw is that they will swap it for another one, "a bit like taking a pair of faulty shoes back", but will not pay any vets bills. Its a case of educating people many or any dont know that they are puppy farmed and the potential nightmares that comes with owning puppyfarmed puppies.


Someone on this forum stated exactly the same thing last year, sick puppies kept in horrendous conditions starving, ribs could be seen. That person was so distressed because of what she heard. I went to the store guns blazing, no protest just ready to go straight for the manager jugular.

I didn't witness anything of the sort, how could they even attempt to sell a puppy in that condition.

I'm not sure where you saw puppies in this state but it was in the showroom window as I call it.

I agree with everyone on here it needs stopping but so do BYB breeders too.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Ok,
> 
> The next protest outside dog4us, Bramley, Leeds is 24th May at 12pm.
> 
> ...


That's the day before my birthday  dunno if i'll be able to make it though cos I work weekends, and it'll be too short notice to book off  it sounds as though they do them quite often though?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

sskmick said:


> Firstly I do not condone the selling of puppies in this way, a puppy needs its mum and the close human contact it would get with a reputable breeder, but you really ought to go to the shop and see for yourself.
> 
> The place is clean, the puppies are well cared for and look strong and robust, do not believe everything you read. I too know of people who have bought puppies from the store and the puppies now adult dogs are beautiful, fit and healthy.
> 
> ...


Ive been in the shop and the conditions are less than ideal they have an upturned plastic storage box with vety little bedding, unsuitable thin cheap plastic toys that the puppies were chewing to pieces, some sawdust on the floor, the pup were covered in it going into their eyes. The conditions could be first class but these places are still putting the puppies through the long journey crammped in cages being shipped from ireland they are encouraging these puppy farmers to bereed and breed its a case of supply and demand if the demand were not there the supply would have to lessen.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

sskmick said:


> Someone on this forum stated exactly the same thing last year, sick puppies kept in horrendous conditions starving, ribs could be seen. That person was so distressed because of what she heard. I went to the store guns blazing, no protest just ready to go straight for the manager jugular.
> 
> I didn't witness anything of the sort, how could they even attempt to sell a puppy in that condition.
> 
> ...


I didnt say that the conditions were horrendous as in dirty, but not ideal, caring for a puppy is not just about cleaning the areas its about the pups being socialised they are inside a double glased door so cannot hear anything only muffled voices are never taken out a steady stream of people kids tapping the glass staff lifting them out for potentisl customers to see than put back in again that goes on day after day thats whats horrendous about the whole set up, then the lights are put out at night the puppies are left alone and the the next day it all starts again, its awful for them and merely an existance


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

sskmick said:


> Firstly I do not condone the selling of puppies in this way, a puppy needs its mum and the close human contact it would get with a reputable breeder, but you really ought to go to the shop and see for yourself.
> 
> The place is clean, the puppies are well cared for and look strong and robust, do not believe everything you read. I too know of people who have bought puppies from the store and the puppies now adult dogs are beautiful, fit and healthy.
> 
> ...


The place may be 'clean', but it is no environment for a puppy. Puppies NEED socialisation and training and human interaction pretty much from birth to make them as friendly and as confident as possible when they're older. Sawdust is also highly unsuitable to keep puppies on, it can get in their eyes and infect them, also what if they eat it? Many puppies will chew or eat anything in sight and surely wood shavings or sawdust isn't part of a puppies diet, is it?

I have to disagree when you say that there are worse ways to buy a puppy. Yes, the shop might be 'clean' and well lit, but think of their poor, poor mothers in cages in disgusting horrible states with absoloutely no life whatsoever - do you really think it is at all acceptable in any situation for anyone to give their money to that disgusting industry? Dogs to them are just disposeable breeding machines and puppies might as well be born in the shape of a pound sign, because that's all they are.

Puppy farmers are just back yard breeders but on a giant scale. Sorry if you are offended and I am not out to cause an argument but this is a topic that I am very sensitive about.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=31566311410

i just found this group guys after considering making one.....join it!

To those who have a petition somewhere post it on the group!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=31566311410
> 
> i just found this group guys after considering making one.....join it!
> 
> To those who have a petition somewhere post it on the group!


Joined


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

The last demonstration i did there there was someone from a rescue centre, who had taken in lots of dogs that had been sold from this place many of the ill dogs had died but he was asking to take in the dogs that had very complex behaviour problems, due to puppy farming and being kept in less than ideal conditions at the store as they had never has discipline from mum or socialisation with litter mates very rarely do they ever seen mum. The owner had gathered lots of evidence and asked a leeds councillor to come along he spoke to him, armed him with lots of facts and figures, but obviously nothing has been done after all its the council that actually gives out licences for any business, he was told that we wasnt protesting for the shop to be closed down just the licence to sell puppies to be taken away. So its a case of educating people and persuding the councils to stop giving licences for this to go on. 

It is very easy for people to go in and buy a puppy, the store manager would not let any of the protesters in(i wonder why) so after the demo myself and 2 friends walked around the corner to the car took off our coats as they would have recognised us drove into the car park as a customer and walked in my friend actually took some undercover photos(as cameras are banned in the store) of the conditions and one of the very poorly pups.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

i'm just going to check their website out, out of curiousity.

I hate how dogs are sold in shops!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok i love how they state that a 'vet' comes and checks on the health and well being of these pups. i bet its not really a qualified vet!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

We spoke to someone who had bought a dog here and died of a disease typical to puppyfarmed pups, i cant remember the name of the disease, he went back to the store told them the pup had died of the disease, obviously they did nothing about it, he then rang up as a customer with general enquiries and asked if any of the pups had had health checks and they said yes they have health checks when they arrive and no pups have ever had any health issues or diseases, what a lie!! he then told them his name and they hung up on him The customers are lied to.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Ive been in the shop and the conditions are less than ideal they have an upturned plastic storage box with vety little bedding, unsuitable thin cheap plastic toys that the puppies were chewing to pieces, some sawdust on the floor, the pup were covered in it going into their eyes. The conditions could be first class but these places are still putting the puppies through the long journey crammped in cages being shipped from ireland they are encouraging these puppy farmers to bereed and breed its a case of supply and demand if the demand were not there the supply would have to lessen.


I didn't witness what you have, the kennels were identical to those in a Dog Trust kennel. I do agree the place should be stopped from selling puppies.

I don't condone puppies being sold this way. All I was saying is that I have not witnessed what you have. I have not see any sick puppies.



haeveymolly said:


> I didnt say that the conditions were horrendous as in dirty, but not ideal, caring for a puppy is not just about cleaning the areas its about the pups being socialised they are inside a double glased door so cannot hear anything only muffled voices are never taken out a steady stream of people kids tapping the glass staff lifting them out for potentisl customers to see than put back in again that goes on day after day thats whats horrendous about the whole set up, then the lights are put out at night the puppies are left alone and the the next day it all starts again, its awful for them and merely an existance


Again I do agree, I could easily have brought every puppy home with me, those little faces still haunt me today. I do believe that puppies should be with their mum and have human contact.



Portia Elizabeth said:


> I have to disagree when you say that there are worse ways to buy a puppy. Yes, the shop might be 'clean' and well lit, but think of their poor, poor mothers in cages in disgusting horrible states with absoloutely no life whatsoever - do you really think it is at all acceptable in any situation for anyone to give their money to that disgusting industry? Dogs to them are just disposeable breeding machines and puppies might as well be born in the shape of a pound sign, because that's all they are.
> 
> Puppy farmers are just back yard breeders but on a giant scale. Sorry if you are offended and I am not out to cause an argument but this is a topic that I am very sensitive about.


I am not offended, I don't condone puppy farms no matter how its dressed up. A dog to me is part of my family not a money making machine.

Facts are that oridinary people breed their pet standard pedigree dogs indiscriminately, they don't care about the mating pair, they don't care about their bitch, nor do they care about the puppies. All they want is a quick buck. These people are just as bad as puppy farms. If this description is that of a BYB then I have covered it in previous posts if not these type of breeders also need stopping.

My own dog was a victim of this type of breeding, my friends dog from DogsRus however is fit and healthy, from where I am sitting I chose the worse breeder. Hands up my fault I didn't realise people with pedigree dogs would be anything other than reputable, caring people.

Personally I wish the KC would step in and stop this assocation that condones these practices and offers a pedigree/registration.

As for transportation of the puppies I have heard that that is appalling which begs another question why doesn't the RSPCA step in. I was told by an employee at DogRus that the puppies are not from puppy farms but local breeders. Before you all jump they had a list, again where ever the pups come from they definitely don't come from a reputable caring breeders.

Perhaps I didn't express myself properly or you have misread my posts.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

sskmick said:


> I didn't witness what you have, the kennels were identical to those in a Dog Trust kennel. I do agree the place should be stopped from selling puppies.
> 
> I don't condone puppies being sold this way. All I was saying is that I have not witnessed what you have. I have not see any sick puppies.
> 
> ...


I havnt missread your post neither do i think you are in favour and sorry if i sounded like i was judging you i can do on this subject and i dont mean to i have heard sooo many horror stories on the demonstrations i get a bit jumpy on the subject. I was in no way getting at you. Ile leave you some good rep to make up, ok?


----------



## Crossbreedlover (Apr 12, 2009)

I live in Farsley and have been to dogs 4 us on numerous occasions and each time I have come out in tears. Puppies with dirty water, badly stained eyes ect.

A bunch of youngsters ( about 17) were buying an akita pup last time I went in. How on earth do these kids know how to look after an akita? I also witnessed bull terriers in there. I have nothing against these breeds but I know that in the wrong hands these types of dogs will grow to be aggressive as these kids just want them to look "hard"


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Crossbreedlover said:


> I live in Farsley and have been to dogs 4 us on numerous occasions and each time I have come out in tears. Puppies with dirty water, badly stained eyes ect.
> 
> A bunch of youngsters ( about 17) were buying an akita pup last time I went in. How on earth do these kids know how to look after an akita? I also witnessed bull terriers in there. I have nothing against these breeds but I know that in the wrong hands these types of dogs will grow to be aggressive as these kids just want them to look "hard"


O.M.G no, so who says they vet the owners properly? they are in it for the money, these people will go and buy there because any breeder worth anything would not sell to these kids, they will because they dont care.


----------



## rotts05 (Jan 12, 2009)

We have one of these not too far from me in Pendlebury (formely Mayfield kennels). I have been a few times, always upset me, won't go anymore. 

They have big pictures of 'celebs' who have apparantly got pups from them on the walls. Anyone can go in and walk away with the dog of their choice. They also charge really high prices for their pups. 

I worked as a vet nurse prior to having my daughter and we saw a LOT of pups from here, usually with D & V related illnesses but I remember one family with a little Lhasa Apso from there, it's skin was horrific and my vet just told them to take it back as it was in such a horrible state, that pup was never fit to be sold,  very upsetting. 

While I was at college in my class was a girl who worked there for a while (I'm sure she said in the quarantine department while they had one) and she ended up taking home a Lab older pup who didn't sell and she feared what would happen to him, he was plagued with health problems constantly. 

You wonder who would buy a pup from there but last week out with Maggie I met someone with an 18 month old Lab, we talked for ages and ended up walking together. She is a lovely person who adores her dog and (from where she lives) is quite well off and she got her dog from here. She said she hadn't even planned on getting a dog but her and her boyfriend walked out with a pup!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

rotts05 said:


> We have one of these not too far from me in Pendlebury (formely Mayfield kennels). I have been a few times, always upset me, won't go anymore.
> 
> They have big pictures of 'celebs' who have apparantly got pups from them on the walls. Anyone can go in and walk away with the dog of their choice. They also charge really high prices for their pups.
> 
> ...


The DOGS4US in Leeds have the same pictures up in their store, just goes to show the type of customers they are aiming at, not people who have some idea about dogs, as they wouldnt buy from a place like this and definetly wouldnt be swayed by thinking "if celebrities buy from here it must be good" what a load of rubbish.


----------



## rotts05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Not Beverley Callard (?) and Coleen Rooney? The 2 I can remember. That is why I put celebs in inverted commas  

It is shocking.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

rotts05 said:


> Not Beverley Callard (?) and Coleen Rooney? The 2 I can remember. That is why I put celebs in inverted commas
> 
> It is shocking.


Yes there the ones along with a few emmerdale characters:mad2:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> I havnt missread your post neither do i think you are in favour and sorry if i sounded like i was judging you i can do on this subject and i dont mean to i have heard sooo many horror stories on the demonstrations i get a bit jumpy on the subject. I was in no way getting at you. Ile leave you some good rep to make up, ok?


What are you like,  I'm no different to any other forum member, I love animals and I will fight to protect them.

There definitely needs to be new/better legislation on breeding and the selling of animals.

I feel just as strongly as you, after all I had to nurse my own dog back from the brink as he suffered, through shall we say irresponsible breeding. I was told by the vet that his condition has been passed to him from his mum, he said she should never have been allowed to breed.

I will tell you something else that sickens me his mum was so ill she was dying. It was later when I put all the peices together she was 2 years old and we were shown photos of previous litters - need I say more. 

As I have stated in previous posts it is unlikely I will ever been offended, we all have our opinions and at times opinions will differ, and in those circumstances its best to agree to disagree. On this subject though we are united.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

sskmick said:


> On this subject though we are united.


Very true :thumbup: I just wish there was more we could to do educate people.... and then theres those people who just don't care where their dogs came from, they're the toughest ones and they're the ones that are most likely to keep this trade going.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Very true :thumbup: I just wish there was more we could to do educate people.... and then theres those people who just don't care where their dogs came from, they're the toughest ones and they're the ones that are most likely to keep this trade going.


There are three problems: -

*1. advertising* selling puppies to celebraties, you are going to people thinking if its good enough for them its good enough for me; or I bought my dog from the same place as .......... it raises the status of the shop(s)

*2. convenience,* I travelled over 100 miles for my dog (yeh, I know I still didn't get it right), and you don't go through the third degree, no home checks etc.. 
*
3. its legal* I can't get my head round this one, if I kept dogs in the same conditions as those on a puppy farm, I would be done for neglect and cruelty and rightly so, how come these places aren't being closed down and owners sent to prison, lets face it someone is throwing a blind eye


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

sskmick said:


> I didn't witness what you have, the kennels were identical to those in a Dog Trust kennel. I do agree the place should be stopped from selling puppies.
> 
> I disagree with the kennels at DOGS4US been identical to kennels at The Dogs Trust.I would not even call them kennels at DOGS4US!!
> The Dog Trust kennels all have an outdoor area where the dogs can get fresh air,natural light,they are never over crowded and have ample clean correct bedding.DOGS4US is nothing like this the puppies are in tiled little rooms,with saw dust,no bedding and a blue hard plastic box turned on its side how uncomfortable that must be for the pups.There is no outside area no fresh and no natural light.These pups are put into these"kennels!!"and sadly do not leave until they are sold!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> sskmick said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't witness what you have, the kennels were identical to those in a Dog Trust kennel. I do agree the place should be stopped from selling puppies.
> ...


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Very true :thumbup: I just wish there was more we could to do educate people.... and then theres those people who just don't care where their dogs came from, they're the toughest ones and they're the ones that are most likely to keep this trade going.


While at the demo, we have young people, children some of them walking past nothing to do woth the demo or store, we have spoke to them joined them in with the demo as its very peaceful just handing out leaflets etc,because you just cant educate some people but these kids are the future they are the furure dog owners and if we can change their minds bring this sort of thing to their attention, then we just might get somewhere. Weve talked to them about responsible breeding/ breeders and highlighted the horrors of what these puppies go through and go through for the rest of their lives.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

We should send the petition to the government.

If child cruelty of any kind is illegal than so should this because these pups aren't being kept in the place. They are all probably pups that come from puppy farms who were probably not treated correctly at all!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> While at the demo, we have young people, children some of them walking past nothing to do woth the demo or store, we have spoke to them joined them in with the demo as its very peaceful just handing out leaflets etc,because you just cant educate some people but these kids are the future they are the furure dog owners and if we can change their minds bring this sort of thing to their attention, then we just might get somewhere. Weve talked to them about responsible breeding/ breeders and highlighted the horrors of what these puppies go through and go through for the rest of their lives.


I'm so glad that someone on here is actually protesting, as, since looking up all the facts and (horrific) deaths and disease rates, it is something I will be doing myself.
I also contacted afew friends and asked them to come along, as we are all of the same feeling.

Reading some of these posts where the conditions are poor, the diseases contracted and poor puppies left all alone with no affection is really upseting me.I'm ashamed to live so close to such a store, where people who live around me are happily buying their puppies from there. I hope the upset i am feeling can be passed on, as education really is the key. But, as someone said, many people don't really care where they buy their puppies from.

To the lady who lives in Farsley and walked with the affluent looking lady with lab fron Dogs4us.....I live in Farsley too, and when walking Molly, I talk to lots of different people with dogs on the parks. It was by doing this that I heard about Dogs4Us....some young girl had a very lovely Jack Russell and told me her mum "got it from the Bramley shop" for her. He, and the lab you met, are 2 of the lucky re-homed ones, and I'm sure some do turn out healthy and happy.But i find myself looking at dog owners from this place in a different light, because i am so sorry that they have helped keep this "business" ticking over.
But, that is not the point here! The point is that the dogs are puppy farmed, the bitches are over bred and not cared for, and the puppies left in the shop are not receiving the right love and care, aswell as training, and if they are stuck in a room all day, being passed about for potential buyers to "coo" over, then put back in the cage, it's just cruel. Would anyone here leave their pup all day i sawdust, ignoring sores and eye infections, and letting anyone come in and man-handle them for a minute them put them back in their cage? It's disgusting.

Thank you to all for info, ie facebook group and things I was unaware of, like the "celeb" buying posters.

I feel more and more upset and look forward to, hopefully, helping prevent others from going in this store when i join Belle and her protests.

Please everyone, sign any petitions you find by googling Dogs4US and finding where people are asking for help. As I said before, there is a "Leeds Forum" you can go onto and join in the groups to help stop this awful, awful cruelty.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Terrible places, I've never seen a pet shop up here selling pups but we don't have many big ones up here.
I can't remember what forum I saw this early day motion on but I e-mailed my M.P. and I received a letter from him saying he had signed it. 
UK Parliament - Early Day Motions By Details
If you don't know who your M.P. is you can find them here, UK Parliament

Terri


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Kinski said:


> Terrible places, I've never seen a pet shop up here selling pups but we don't have many big ones up here.
> I can't remember what forum I saw this early day motion on but I e-mailed my M.P. and I received a letter from him saying he had signed it.
> UK Parliament - Early Day Motions By Details
> If you don't know who your M.P. is you can find them here, UK Parliament
> ...


Well done and well done your M.P, What sickens me is the people that could really highlight these things dont want to know, like the councillor i spoke about in one of my previous posts that we spoke to at one of the demo's, he obviously hasnt done a great deal if anything at all as the store is still selling these puppies, at the same demo there was a freelance newspaper photographer, took statements from some protestors and bravely tried to take photos of inside the store he was escorted out and the police spoke to him, he did get some photos of us, banners etc to go with the statements, but did say he would try and get the local papers to print them but doubted it as the store actually advertised with the local papers and didnt think they would want to lose revenue from the advertising, so where do you go from there. There are so many hurdles to climb.


----------



## butttons (Aug 2, 2009)

Today (2/8/2009) I visited dogs 4 us pet store in Bramley, Leeds & what a horrible sad place it is. In particular there are 3 Bassett Hound pup's, 2 of which are in a pretty sorry state. One looks ok, one is very thin & malnourished & the other is visibly on the verge of emaciation with hip & spine bones clearly visible. The shop states on their website that a Vet checks the pup's on a daily basis, rubbish! any qualified 'legitimate' vet would not allow those pup's to be on sale in that state. I will be on to them & the RSPCA in the morning.


----------



## caelsgirl (Jul 31, 2009)

Surely, if the pup's n dog's are in such poor conditions, the police should be called? It is after all animal cruelty and neglect! I thought you could get a criminal record for tht! How long have they been open? Surley apart from a licence they should get regular official check-ups? Y is this place standing??? I would've thought the R.S.P.C.A would've been breathing down their necks!!! I'm not getting how this place could possibly be open IF THE CONDITIONS ARE THAT BAD! Are they exempt from the law because they have a licence? If so thn i'm sorry but this country's more f**ked up thn i thought!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I've only just seen this thread...

I live in leeds, the other side of York road, nr Harehills....

I'm going to go to the store tomorrow... I want to see how bad it is..

I will call the RSPCA myself if its as bad as people are saying..
They will have to investigate, surely??!

Does anyone remember living world?? Armley road??
They were shut down for animal cruelty...

They have since re-opened under a new name though.. pet & garden world..

They are just as bad as they were before!! :cursing:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

My friend on another forum regularly does protests outside this store and they have stopped quite a few people from buying puppies from there.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> We spoke to someone who had bought a dog here and died of a disease typical to puppyfarmed pups, i cant remember the name of the disease, he went back to the store told them the pup had died of the disease, obviously they did nothing about it, he then rang up as a customer with general enquiries and asked if any of the pups had had health checks and they said yes they have health checks when they arrive and no pups have ever had any health issues or diseases, what a lie!! he then told them his name and they hung up on him The customers are lied to.


Not that I condone but my personal experience was completely different. As a child, my parents bought a Westie from the Manchester store who died two days after we brought him home. They had a six month guarantee so got their money back & went to look for a breeder.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

OMG i can't believe there is a store like this!


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

unfortunately if they are legally going about their business there is little that can be done in law.

saying that public opinion can have a big effect if it is raised enough and highlighted in the right way. eg t.v. newpapers.

if one of the big sundays got the bit between it's teeth over places like this maybe some results would be forthcoming.

maybe try approaching them as they love a good crusade.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Not that I condone but my personal experience was completely different. As a child, my parents bought a Westie from the Manchester store who died two days after we brought him home. They had a six month guarantee so got their money back & went to look for a breeder.


Aww that is sad.

Our first Bichon came from there five years ago (when I knew no better  ) We found out a couple of days after that he had an hernia so we had to take him back to their vet and he decided to operate. We didn't pay anything because he was guaranteed for six months. Skin conditions aren't covered though and we spent a fortune when he started scratching at around 16 weeks old and he turned out to have sarcoptic mange which was being treated by the vets as a food allergy.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Not sure if this is already on here but...

There's a petition against it..

http://www.petitiononline.com/dus1888/petition.html

Reviews of it too..

Dogs 4 Us - Manchester - Pets - Qype

:cursing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

This made me cry... :crying:

Dogs Trust: Information: Poppy's Opinions: Puppy Farming


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I have demonstrated at the leeds store and at one of them someone had asked a councillor to attend we spoke to him at length, but relly they arnt interested they are paying the leeds council sooo much money as we pointed out we dont want the store closing just the license to sell pups. Deaf ears they dont want to know.

The stores dont care the staff are just sales people dont know anyhing about dogs,dog care specific breeds the place is shocking in every way.


----------



## butttons (Aug 2, 2009)

Any one seen chanel 5 news today & also Sky News regarding puppy farms in Wales & the connection with Dogs 4 Us, Bramley, Leeds. ??


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

On the welsh news earlier a man had loads of reptiles and was selling on the internet. 150 tortoises had herpes??? He was banned for 5 years and is appealling against it. Why don't they ban people for life when they are cruel to animals..its a mystery to me


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I have demonstrated at the leeds store and at one of them someone had asked a councillor to attend we spoke to him at length, but relly they arnt interested they are paying the leeds council sooo much money as we pointed out we dont want the store closing just the license to sell pups. Deaf ears they dont want to know.


What you need is half a dozen willing small filthy children, shove them in a dirty pen and take pictures of them, you could then make up some posters with something along the lines of '' would you buy a child from a place like this'', you would also need to put a disclaimer on the bottom saying no children were harmed in the making of this poster and get a lawyer to look at it to make sure you can't get into trouble.

Terri


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Kinski said:


> What you need is half a dozen willing small filthy children, shove them in a dirty pen and take pictures of them, you could then make up some posters with something along the lines of '' would you buy a child from a place like this'', you would also need to put a disclaimer on the bottom saying no children were harmed in the making of this poster and get a lawyer to look at it to make sure you can't get into trouble.
> 
> Terri


I like that idea ^^


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Ta , you never know it might just make a few more people stop and think. 

Terri


----------



## butttons (Aug 2, 2009)

Has anyone seen todays Sky news regarding ' Dogs 4 Us' Bramley, Leeds. They are a pet store and a 'puppy farmer' sales outlet. They also have a branch in Manchaster. I saw 3 basset hounds at the Bramley branch on Sunday 2.8.2009 one ok, one very thin & the other with ribs, both hip bones & spine sticking out. & the Rottie pup, that's the one that I had a sleepless night about! it's not right, it's all on its own alone & has a sad 'nothing spaced look ' look on it's face no waggy tail etc. Rottie pups aren't like that. 
God help any family with young kids that may buy that pup!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

butttons said:


> Has anyone seen todays Sky news regarding ' Dogs 4 Us' Bramley, Leeds. They are a pet store and a 'puppy farmer' sales outlet. They also have a branch in Manchaster. I saw 3 basset hounds at the Bramley branch on Sunday 2.8.2009 one ok, one very thin & the other with ribs, both hip bones & spine sticking out. & the Rottie pup, that's the one that I had a sleepless night about! it's not right, it's all on its own alone & has a sad 'nothing spaced look ' look on it's face no waggy tail etc. Rottie pups aren't like that.
> God help any family with young kids that may buy that pup!


Yes, its not far from me..


----------



## amywatkin (Aug 4, 2009)

I went here to buy Lactol, unfortunatly went in for a nose, i ended up being escorted out of the store, the condiitions are disgusting. For one its boiling, there water supply is filthy , and to top it off there is no food, the pups are left, may i add if there lucky with a plastic box and some straw. I asked politely at first why they had no fresh food and water and was told they did not clean or feed the pups during viewing hours!!! The viewing hours on weekdays are from 10;30am till 9pm! Thats like ten hours, well needless to say i blew my top and was asked to leave, :-( anyway im getting in contact with the rspca tomorrrow as i was told by the assistant at the shop they are regularly inspected, so i have a few words for the rspca now.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

amywatkin said:


> I went here to buy Lactol, unfortunatly went in for a nose, i ended up being escorted out of the store, the condiitions are disgusting. For one its boiling, there water supply is filthy , and to top it off there is no food, the pups are left, may i add if there lucky with a plastic box and some straw. I asked politely at first why they had no fresh food and water and was told they did not clean or feed the pups during viewing hours!!! The viewing hours on weekdays are from 10;30am till 9pm! Thats like ten hours, well needless to say i blew my top and was asked to leave, :-( anyway im getting in contact with the rspca tomorrrow as i was told by the assistant at the shop they are regularly inspected, so i have a few words for the rspca now.


OMG thats shocking those poor puppies..good luck with the RSPCA xx


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

In the new animal welfare laws animals have to be kept in a way that allows them to behave naturally. Possibly keeping a group of pups together would be ok as they can play and move around but possibly not. Rather than petitioning and demonstrating, which will annoy a lot of people, how about individually reporting by phone and letter to the local councils animal welfare officer, the dept in charge of licensing and the RSPCA. If they get several hundred complaints about each store then they might consider doing something about it. Everyone would have to be able to pick out specific problems, such as underweight, ill looking, sore eyes, skin etc - but that sounds the way to go and with new animal welfare laws and the councils having animal welfare officers it is just possible it is the time that it would work.


----------



## caelsgirl (Jul 31, 2009)

Blitz said:


> In the new animal welfare laws animals have to be kept in a way that allows them to behave naturally. Possibly keeping a group of pups together would be ok as they can play and move around but possibly not. Rather than petitioning and demonstrating, which will annoy a lot of people, how about individually reporting by phone and letter to the local councils animal welfare officer, the dept in charge of licensing and the RSPCA. If they get several hundred complaints about each store then they might consider doing something about it. Everyone would have to be able to pick out specific problems, such as underweight, ill looking, sore eyes, skin etc - but that sounds the way to go and with new animal welfare laws and the councils having animal welfare officers it is just possible it is the time that it would work.


Here here! BRAVO!!!!!!!!


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know how we could go about it, or even if anyone would be interested, but back to the point of needing to raise awareness with the general public - they did that whole TV documentary thing which caused a whole pulic outcry about "Pedigree Dogs Exposed", so if they did something similar about puppy farming and how these types of shops and back yard breeders are the 'face' of the puppy farms, it might open peoples eyes.

I think many people buy from these places not having a clue about what the implications are and if they thought that the puppies were bred in puppy farm conditions and knew the facts would be horrified to find out they have unwittingly contributed to this disgusting industry.

I am sure there will still be the people who dont care and just want a puppy - but at least this kind of thing could educate a wide range of people, including those people in councils who have to give these licenses - which may make them think twice before allowing such things!

It is just absolutely insane that these kind of practices are considered legal - I don't understand how they can think that allowing a shop a license to sell dogs/puppies is right in ANY circumstance?!

Anyway, rant over...but if anyone has any media contacts???...


----------



## amywatkin (Aug 4, 2009)

Spoke to rspca, they were disgusted and acted like they had not heard of the place, they said if they get enough complaints they can do more 


come on everyone phone rspca


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Everytime my mum goes to spain she says there are petshops with yorkies and westies running around in the windows?? I remember going to carmarthen when i was little and crying because I could'nt have a puppy but I realised why my mum and dad did'nt as it was sick looking ( ruuny nose and sticky eyes). We bought a kitten from a petshop over 20 years ago and he was never right all his life.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

yep it was like that years ago. i remember being a kid and seeing a window full of pups.

no idea how they were treated or anything tho.

reminds me of that song

how much is that doggy in the widow.

i wonder if that ever contributed to it.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Thats most probably where the song came from. Its not only petshops though I remember going to a well known rich store in london  begins with H..lol and seeing siamese cats for sale in there and pedigree dogs??


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

butttons said:


> Has anyone seen todays Sky news regarding ' Dogs 4 Us' Bramley, Leeds.


Does anyone have a link for this? I can't find it and want to see it 

Edit:

I think i've found it 

Is there anything we can do as a forum to try and make some sort of steps to stop puppy farming?

Maybe we could make up some leaflets or posters to hand out in our areas? Surely someone on here knows someone or has the facilities to print things on a professional level? I'd happily pay a bit towards printing out some leaflets and i'd love to make some up... we could get them printed and sent to our houses and then hand them out in our areas.... members of this forum cover the entire country so imagine if we had 500 leaflets or posters each?


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

davehyde said:


> yep it was like that years ago. i remember being a kid and seeing a window full of pups.
> 
> no idea how they were treated or anything tho.
> 
> ...


Yes I remember buying our first puppy from out of a pet shop window in 1962 she cost 10shilling a Border Collie Cross. She was a very healthy dog all of her 12 yrs.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Personally, it should NOT be left to the general public to highlight these despicable companies.

I thought that we had animal welfare laws in this country, yet despite constant publicity, this particular company are still trading.

Surely the RSPCA should play a more active role in getting these places closed down :cursing:


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

Nina said:


> Personally, it should NOT be left to the general public to highlight these despicable companies.
> 
> I thought that we had animal welfare laws in this country, yet despite constant publicity, this particular company are still trading.
> 
> Surely the RSPCA should play a more active role in getting these places closed down :cursing:


I totally agree, I don't how they can openly trade this way and get away with it. I also thought there were rules about animal treatment. Why does everything have to go through such long drawn out procedures when what is happening is obviously wrong.


----------



## cristalrosey (Aug 5, 2009)

i watched some footage on 5news last night and it showed a place called DOGS4US Pendlebury Manchester, apparently this pet shop/kennels is buying these pups in from puppy farms in wales its claiming to buy from redgisted breeders in wales however i don't think its right for any new pup to travel so far without its mum and put into a kennel where its bought by someone who doesn't know anything about it, i've heard that DOGS4US used to be called Mayfield kennels and it got closed down about 20years ago how can this place be re-opened?? i was talking to someone the other day and they visited this place although they said the kennels where nice sized and very clean one of the kennel maids was selling a AKITA to a woman in her late 60's she was being told that this pup wouldn't grow very big and would be suitable for her, as i work in a kennels i know that these dogs are very strong need a lot of exercise and attention i would never advise anyone to get one or any other type of dog unless they knew the breed or have done alot of reserch, the lady took the puppy after the kennel maid convinced her too.
i live in Southport, Merseyside and in a place called Tarlton on the by-pass was a place called Pedigree puppies and kittens after a couple of long years this place was closed down as most of the pups had the deadly parvo virus, i was very upset to see that these places stil exist something needs to be done to stop them. REMEMBER THIS PLACE MY LOOK THE PART AND PUPS MAY LOOK HEALTHY BUT WHERE ARE THERE PARENTS BEING KEPT AND ARE THEY LOOKED AFTER?????

please join my facebook group if you agree!!!

PLEASE HELP STOP PUPPY FARMS!!!! | Facebook


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

I dont understand how Dogs4u can even exisit :S


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Dogs4us store in leeds thats where the little boy speaking with his mum last night on the ch5 news got jack from, he died shortly after them buying him. leeds council dont want to know the r.s.p.c.a dont want to know neither do the local press, because this store is bringing too much money in for them other than the r.s.p.c.a, i demonstrate at the store we had a member of the leeds council attend yes he made all the right noises at the time but they gain alot from this store, we invited a freelance reporter they wouldnt let him report in the local papers because dogs4us advertise with them, they have nothing to gain but a lot to lose by helping our cause it disgusting. People do know what they are doing when we hand them leaflets as they go in and stand and speak/explain they then drive into the car park walk in the store and walk out with a pup, beds,food and everything else that goes with having a new pup,BIG MONEY for these stores, they wont go down without a fight what i saw when i went in the store was just terrible.


----------



## butttons (Aug 2, 2009)

Dogs 4 Us (Leeds) advertise daily on local a radio station, ie Galaxy Radio. People should also contact them to let them know exactly what kind of a business they are promoting. Their no is 0113 213 0105


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

butttons said:


> Dogs 4 Us (Leeds) advertise daily on local a radio station, ie Galaxy Radio. People should also contact them to let them know exactly what kind of a business they are promoting. Their no is 0113 213 0105


I never listen to Galaxy... I once heard the advert on radio aire... That was before i knew how bad they are though


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

butttons said:


> Dogs 4 Us (Leeds) advertise daily on local a radio station, ie Galaxy Radio. People should also contact them to let them know exactly what kind of a business they are promoting. Their no is 0113 213 0105


i have heard the ad but i dont think its on galaxy.....im sure it one of the other local radio stations.....they also advertise in our local free paper.....infact i am also sure they advertise in the yorkshire post!!!!!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I never listen to Galaxy... I once heard the advert on radio aire... That was before i knew how bad they are though


I have Galaxy on all the time and never heard it on there...but your right it is on radio aire.......


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> i have heard the ad but i dont think its on galaxy.....im sure it one of the other local radio stations.....they also advertise in our local free paper.....infact i am also sure they advertise in the yorkshire post!!!!!


I've never seen it in the paper but i'll keep a look out for it...

If i see or hear them advertised then i will ring and complain


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

I've just had a quick look, the one in Manchester don't seem to have had that many complaints, so I'd advise (which I will do myself) that everyone writes a complaint against them. It may just get their license revoked if enough people shout loud enough. All the details are there, have a looksy 

Division


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I've never seen it in the paper but i'll keep a look out for it...
> 
> If i see or hear them advertised then i will ring and complain


I have just realised your in Leeds too....i live in Pudsey......dogs4us is always advertised in the post.....i dont live far from the Leeds dogs4us store.....i have been in three times....the first by mistake i thought it was just a pet shop not selling animals....and the other two times as i had been told about unwell puppies...reported it to the RSPCA twice nothing ever done....


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nicci said:


> I've just had a quick look, the one in Manchester don't seem to have had that many complaints, so I'd advise (which I will do myself) that everyone writes a complaint against them. It may just get their license revoked if enough people shout loud enough. All the details are there, have a looksy
> 
> Division


I may be wrong but didnt the store in Manchester change its name.....I am sure it was called something else before they had loads of problems so reopened it as dogs4us......


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> I have just realised your in Leeds too....i live in Pudsey......dogs4us is always advertised in the post.....i dont live far from the Leeds dogs4us store.....i have been in three times....the first by mistake i thought it was just a pet shop not selling animals....and the other two times as i had been told about unwell puppies...reported it to the RSPCA twice nothing ever done....


hmy:
I live in Osmondthorpe (up York road)
I've never actually been in but i will... If i'm brave enough...


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> I may be wrong but didnt the store in Manchester change its name.....I am sure it was called something else before they had loads of problems so reopened it as dogs4us......


I have no idea, but from the year 2000 to 2 February 2009 (in nine years) they've only had 108 complaints against them, which isn't a lot really is it ?

The break down is in the link provided.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Dogs4us - WhatDoTheyKnow i have just found this too....its not many at all......i have always complained to the RSPCA who never do anything.....but it must be worth complaining to the council.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Dogs4us - WhatDoTheyKnow i have just found this too....its not many at all......i have always complained to the RSPCA who never do anything.....but it must be worth complaining to the council.....


Thats where I got the number of complaints actually against them.

Thats just over nine complaints a year (If my maths is correct) and most of the complaints are regarding trading standards issues *only* 43 complaints were regarding environmental health issues, so the level of complaints regarding the conditions the dogs are actually kept in is very low and I find that quite disturbing if I'm honest


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

The conditions arnt good in the shops but the people who think its ok to buy a puppy frm a shop with no parents to see no breeders info, no socialisation etc, wont think a puppy should be kept any different conditions, they have. . . . 

a tiled floor with sawdust

a plastic storage bog on its side for a bed

thin, cheap plastic toys half chewed 

a water bowl with the sawdust in it


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> The conditions arnt good in the shops but the people who think its ok to buy a puppy frm a shop with no parents to see no breeders info, no socialisation etc, wont think a puppy should be kept any different conditions, they have. . . .
> 
> a tiled floor with sawdust
> 
> ...


But thats just my point - only *43* complaints against these conditions since year 2000, don't you find that shocking ? Because I do.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> The conditions arnt good in the shops but the people who think its ok to buy a puppy frm a shop with no parents to see no breeders info, no socialisation etc, wont think a puppy should be kept any different conditions, they have. . . .
> 
> a tiled floor with sawdust
> 
> ...


We have met lots of local people who have bought puppies from there....its not till you tell them where their puppy has come from etc...do they realise.....
Which department within Leeds City Council would it be best to write to and complain....? surely if more complaints were made by the public they would have to listen.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Environmental Health hun


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Nicci said:


> But thats just my point - only *43* complaints against these conditions since year 2000, don't you find that shocking ? Because I do.


Yes definetly how true that is i do question, if the store had nothing to hide why when we were protesting didnt they invite us in to see the pups they wouldnt let us in so after the demo we went back to the car as we were not allowed in the car park, we changed our tops, as they had recognised one of the demonstrators, drove in as a customer and got in. They wont allow anyone to take pictures, of their chosen puppy (my friend sneaked one of the poorly pups) to send to the r.s.p.c.a, a breeder wouldnt object to anyone taking a picture of their puppy, well ours didnt. They obviously have a lot to hide.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Nicci said:


> But thats just my point - only *43* complaints against these conditions since year 2000, don't you find that shocking ? Because I do.


That just reflects on what sort of ignorant idiots visit such a store.

I wouldnt step foot in such a place myself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> That just reflects on what sort of ignorant idiots visit such a store.
> 
> I wouldnt step foot in such a place myself.


I think all members that live close enough to one of these places, should visit, and then they could complain with first hand knowledge


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> I think all members that live close enough to one of these places, should visit, and then they could complain with first hand knowledge


I dont think i could. Im too sensitive for such places.

Id end up either crying my eyes out, or hitting the manager.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nicci said:


> Environmental Health hun


Thanks.....


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

rona said:


> I think all members that live close enough to one of these places, should visit, and then they could complain with first hand knowledge


I live in Leeds but i dont think i can pluck up the courage to go in... I'm scared of what i'll find 



Nonnie said:


> I dont think i could. Im too sensitive for such places.
> 
> Id end up either crying my eyes out, or hitting the manager.


Same here


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Yes definetly how true that is i do question, if the store had nothing to hide why when we were protesting didnt they invite us in to see the pups they wouldnt let us in so after the demo we went back to the car as we were not allowed in the car park, we changed our tops, as they had recognised one of the demonstrators, drove in as a customer and got in. They wont allow anyone to take pictures, of their chosen puppy (my friend sneaked one of the poorly pups) to send to the r.s.p.c.a, a breeder wouldnt object to anyone taking a picture of their puppy, well ours didnt. They obviously have a lot to hide.


I've just found a photo of a staffy puppy that was ill in an end kennel someone took a photo of so folks do manage to take photographic evidence.



Nonnie said:


> That just reflects on what sort of ignorant idiots visit such a store.
> 
> I wouldnt step foot in such a place myself.


Agreed, neither would I



rona said:


> I think all members that live close enough to one of these places, should visit, and then they could complain with first hand knowledge


Agreed, again.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

ime wondering if we could be talking about different stores the leeds one will most certainly have had more complaints than that as every time we have demonstrated there, there has been people there from rescue centres demonstrating and i know between them they will have complained more than 43 times as they have got and had puppies in with behavoural problems brought into them basically due to the way they have been bred and reared and new puppy owners having very little info/advice on bringing up a puppy because basically the staff dont know, they are sales assistants i personally put them on the spot and they had no answers and when they did it was utter rubbish but to someone that knows no different the advice would be taken on board.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

The pics def has been taken at dogs4us...those bloody hard plastic blue boxes they have to sleep in i would recognise them anywhere.....though with the amout of staff it would be hard to get pictures and the coridoors were busy on all three occassions i visited......


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Nicci said:


> I've just found a photo of a staffy puppy that was ill in an end kennel someone took a photo of so folks do manage to take photographic evidence.
> 
> Agreed, neither would I
> 
> Agreed, again.


Oh god thats the photo i was talking about that my friend took when we got in, that pup had a bloated stomach and deformed legs, look how its looking at us it was and is heartbreaking, i had to chase the assistant round and ask her 4 times to go and look at that pup when she eventually dod she picked it up looked at it and said"oh dear looks like you have an allergy to your food," rubbish, so she took it through a door into a back room dread to think what happened to it.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I live in Leeds but i dont think i can pluck up the courage to go in... I'm scared of what i'll find
> 
> Same here


I didnt want to go in kept changing my mind and yes you would be upset,i went in because we were demonstrating i felt i couldnt back up what i was saying without seeing it first hand, but i dont blame anyone for not going in.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Oh god thats the photo i was talking about that my friend took when we got in, that pup had a bloated stomach and deformed legs, look how its looking at us it was and is heartbreaking, i had to chase the assistant round and ask her 4 times to go and look at that pup when she eventually dod she picked it up looked at it and said"oh dear looks like you have an allergy to your food," rubbish, so she took it through a door into a back room dread to think what happened to it.


i have a feeling this was one of the pups i was told about.....they had gone in as a litter of three but had started fighting...so they put them seperatly...there was also a white one with a black patch over its eye.....when you mentioned the legs.....i can only describe them as looking like they had no paws part of their back legs were on the floor...if that makes sense.....they were def deformed......they had really really long toes.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

How do they find the people to work in places like this 
They can't be animal lovers, if they were then they would do something about what they see.
I dread to think of the type of people that are supposed to be caring for the animals


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ye think were speaking about the same one, its so awfull.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

rona said:


> How do they find the people to work in places like this
> They can't be animal lovers, if they were then they would do something about what they see.
> I dread to think of the type of people that are supposed to be caring for the animals


There are just bits of kids that think they have found their ideal job cuddling puppies all day. One of them came out while we were demonstrating her language were foul, we are never nasty our aim is to talk to potential customers telling them where the pups are from and giving them a leaflets about puppy farming, its always a very peacefull demonstration as we encourage childen to come with us or join them in at the time as they are very important, they are our future dog owners.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I dont think i could. Im too sensitive for such places.
> 
> Id end up either crying my eyes out, or hitting the manager.


I don't think I could go in there either Nonnie.

Though I'd be the one crying and my mum would definately hit the manager.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> I may be wrong but didnt the store in Manchester change its name.....I am sure it was called something else before they had loads of problems so reopened it as dogs4us......


Yes it used to be called Mayfield Kennels many years ago. I was told they got shut down and then opened up as Dogs 4 us. Don't know the exact reason they got shut down though. They used to sell KC registered dogs because my sister got a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel from there around 25 years ago. He died from a heart attack on his 9th birthday.:sad:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Does anyone have a link for this? I can't find it and want to see it
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


There is an excellent forum here that is trying its best to stamp out puppy farming.

Puppy Love-Home


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> There is an excellent forum here that is trying its best to stamp out puppy farming.
> 
> Puppy Love-Home


Yes they are the ones that organise, the demo's i go on please can you sign up to them if you havnt already.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Yes they are the ones that organise, the demo's i go on please can you sign up to them if you havnt already.


Yes I am already on there. My friend on another forum does the Leeds ones too you probably know her.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes I am already on there. My friend on another forum does the Leeds ones too you probably know her.


Maybe i do yes dont know their names but would know her by sight, ive just had an email from them asking for my location, have you?


----------



## amywatkin (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's the video

Puppy Cruelty: Sky News Investigation Exposes Cruelty In Dog Breeding For Dogs4Us Pet Shops - Sky News Video Player

And here's the petition

I think were up to 944

Lets make it 1000


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Just had an email through Facebook saying that the Dogs4us in Manchester has been shut down lets hope it's true. They have had a lot of bad publicity over this ast week through channel 5 and Sky news so lets hope ithat helped to get these places shut down.

take care
Sarah


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

amywatkin said:


> Here's the video
> 
> Puppy Cruelty: Sky News Investigation Exposes Cruelty In Dog Breeding For Dogs4Us Pet Shops - Sky News Video Player
> 
> ...


Amy, I cannot see a link to the petition


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

pommum said:


> Just had an email through Facebook saying that the Dogs4us in Manchester has been shut down lets hope it's true. They have had a lot of bad publicity over this ast week through channel 5 and Sky news so lets hope ithat helped to get these places shut down.
> 
> take care
> Sarah


Thank you thats great news, lets hope the leeds do the same.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I found this SHUT DOWN!!! Dogs 4 Us kennels [manchester and Leeds] | Facebook but it just seems to be a group wanting them shut down.

Fingers crossed that something will be done.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes it used to be called Mayfield Kennels many years ago. I was told they got shut down and then opened up as Dogs 4 us. Don't know the exact reason they got shut down though. They used to sell KC registered dogs because my sister got a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel from there around 25 years ago. He died from a heart attack on his 9th birthday.:sad:


Yes that was it Mayfield Kennels.....apparently they were as bad then as they are now.......i think they lost their licence......so reopened under a new name thinking nobody would realise......


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Yes that was it Mayfield Kennels.....apparently they were as bad then as they are now.......i think they lost their licence......so reopened under a new name thinking nobody would realise......


Theres still a mayfield kennels in manchester


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Theres still a mayfield kennels in manchester


do you know if they have anything to do with the dogs4us stores........


----------



## amywatkin (Aug 4, 2009)

Nina said:


> Amy, I cannot see a link to the petition


Stop Dogs 4 Us Petition

ooops lol


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> do you know if they have anything to do with the dogs4us stores........


I dont really know, i do know the "suppliers" for the leeds store is a puppyfarm in ireland and wales, but doesnt mean to say they dont supply as well.

Imagine tiny pups being shipped over from ireland in those cages for all that time.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Theres still a mayfield kennels in manchester


Is there?

I know that Dogs 4 us used to be Mayfield Kennels though because I used to go there sometimes with my sister and they only had a small shop then it was nothing as big as it is now.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

amywatkin said:


> Stop Dogs 4 Us Petition
> 
> ooops lol


i just tried signing the petition but i have already signed it number 857......


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

amywatkin said:


> Stop Dogs 4 Us Petition
> 
> ooops lol


Just tried to sign but it seems I have signed it already - sig no 109. Think I signed it on the other forum that I am on.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

im absolutely disgusted.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

just signed it so 958 signatures now.

If effort, thoughts, love,support from this forum, even just today alone could save those poor gorgeous puppies they would be free from it all. its so overwelming.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ive signed for myself & my OH


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I am number 963  I will post on facebook and ask people to sign it


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm number 970


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

signed off laptop.....973......


----------



## Crossbreedlover (Apr 12, 2009)

Please please keep signing this petition, I made this a few months ago but I need a lot more signitures before anyone will take any notice


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Crossbreedlover said:


> Please please keep signing this petition, I made this a few months ago but I need a lot more signitures before anyone will take any notice


well done to you.....i will pass it on and hopefully get some more signatures.....


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I went past a known puppy farm in my area today.... I always go "BOOOOOOOOOO!!" and give it a thumbs down when I go past.... it won't help the situation but it makes me feel better LOL :laugh:


----------



## amywatkin (Aug 4, 2009)

Crossbreedlover said:


> Please please keep signing this petition, I made this a few months ago but I need a lot more signitures before anyone will take any notice


Ive posted it everywhere i know,


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

amywatkin said:


> Ive posted it everywhere i know,


Just noticed your in south yorkshire where abouts.


----------



## amywatkin (Aug 4, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Just noticed your in south yorkshire where abouts.


Sheffield


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

amywatkin said:


> Sheffield


Oh right we are in between sheffield and worksop, not far from rotherham, our post code is sheff our telephone code is worksop and council tax is paid to rotherham, dont think anybody wanted us so they shared us out.


----------



## amywatkin (Aug 4, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Oh right we are in between sheffield and worksop, not far from rotherham, our post code is sheff our telephone code is worksop and council tax is paid to rotherham, dont think anybody wanted us so they shared us out.


Haha sounds like it


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

It might help to have dogs4us as a sticky.......wonder if a mod would be so kind......  then all the threads can be put together including any petitions.....


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> It might help to have dogs4us as a sticky.......wonder if a mod would be so kind......  then all the threads can be put together including any petitions.....


Thats a brilliant idea, ive just posted on another thread thats been started and directed the poster to this one (hope its not been taken as i didnt want to go over anything),but so much was disscused yesterday especially, the poster would be brought up to date quickly, so yes a sticky would be great and no chance then of losing the thread, its going to on for a while.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

we need to keep this thread going if only so we can keep up some momentum with the petition.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> we need to keep this thread going if only so we can keep up some momentum with the petition.


you beat me to it.....please everyone sign the petition......


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

bump......


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

keeping bumping just to keep it on view for anyone signing the petition go to page 15.


----------



## ruth9 (Mar 15, 2009)

I've signed, number 988.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

ruth9 said:


> I've signed, number 988.


Brilliant thanks


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I have signed I was number 995.

sarah


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

super thanks you...not far from a 1000 signatures.....


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Signed, number 997.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Me and the oh are 999 and 1000 yipee.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Me and the oh are 999 and 1000 yipee.


hooooray............another 1000 would be fantastic.........


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Keep em coming, brilliant everyone thats signed.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I am number 1004


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Hubby is 1005!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

kayz said:


> Hubby is 1005!!


WOW!!!!! brilliant job


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Bumping for more people to sign


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

please please sign......


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone know when the next Dogs4us protest is being held?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Signed I'm number 1008, I'll get Hubby and Jessica to sign when they come back


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Does anyone know when the next Dogs4us protest is being held?


I am not sure but member Haeveymolly has said she would kindly let me know when the next one is at the Leeds store......so i am sure she will make a post/thread to let everyone know.......
I actually visited the store yesterday........but was unable to take pictures.....the place was heaving too...and we saw two jrt's sold and a daushound(sp) sold!!!!!  i had to come out as could not stand it any longer.....


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Does anyone know when the next Dogs4us protest is being held?


I will no when the next one is at leeds i usually get an email i will post on here as soon as i know


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> I am not sure but member Haeveymolly has said she would kindly let me know when the next one is at the Leeds store......so i am sure she will make a post/thread to let everyone know.......
> I actually visited the store yesterday........but was unable to take pictures.....the place was heaving too...and we saw two jrt's sold and a daushound(sp) sold!!!!!  i had to come out as could not stand it any longer.....


cool, i'll try and make it if I can 

I don't understand how people don't realise how wrong it is  I suppose it's all just about people being uneducated about it, or just plain ignorant.

How come you couldn't take pics? and what were the pups/'living conditions' (if thats what you can call them ) like?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I will no when the next one is at leeds i usually get an email i will post on here as soon as i know


Thanks....


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> cool, i'll try and make it if I can
> 
> I don't understand how people don't realise how wrong it is  I suppose it's all just about people being uneducated about it, or just plain ignorant.
> 
> How come you couldn't take pics? and what were the pups/'living conditions' (if thats what you can call them ) like?


we got there about 3pm and there was staff everywhere...they were just feeding the pups....everytime they opened one of the doors the pups were going mad to come out....they poured some dried food in and shut the doors again....no contact nothing.......  they had a rottie in on its own that looked so sad it was going round and round in circles.... they also had two big old english in...they were far too big for the kennel......one of the aisles was closed off.....they had lots of westies in with weepy eyes.........the staff didnt even change the water bowls that had woodshavings in..they just topped them up with more water....they had two chow chows in who also looked sad.....and many spaniels....i couldnt believe how busy it was..i could not take pics without been seen...and not sure i could go back to be honest....


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I will no when the next one is at leeds i usually get an email i will post on here as soon as i know


Thank you..we will def be there......


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> I am not sure but member Haeveymolly has said she would kindly let me know when the next one is at the Leeds store......so i am sure she will make a post/thread to let everyone know.......
> I actually visited the store yesterday........but was unable to take pictures.....the place was heaving too...and we saw two jrt's sold and a daushound(sp) sold!!!!!  i had to come out as could not stand it any longer.....


The hardest thing is stopping yourself screaming out to all these people, its the mixed emotions i felt hard to cope with, you want the pups out of there,but you have to look at the bigger picture for every pup sold its money in the puppyfarmers pocket there's always more where that one came from.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> we got there about 3pm and there was staff everywhere...they were just feeding the pups....everytime they opened one of the doors the pups were going mad to come out....they poured some dried food in and shut the doors again....no contact nothing.......  they had a rottie in on its own that looked so sad it was going round and round in circles.... they also had two big old english in...they were far too big for the kennel......one of the aisles was closed off.....they had lots of westies in with weepy eyes.........the staff didnt even change the water bowls that had woodshavings in..they just topped them up with more water....they had two chow chows in who also looked sad.....and many spaniels....i couldnt believe how busy it was..i could not take pics without been seen...and not sure i could go back to be honest....


Surely even uneducated people can see it's not right for the poor puppies.

Just reading this is so upsetting.

I will try to come to the next one at leeds if its posted on here


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> The hardest thing is stopping yourself screaming out to all these people, its the mixed emotions i felt hard to cope with, you want the pups out of there,but you have to look at the bigger picture for every pup sold its money in the puppyfarmers pocket there's always more where that one came from.


I am not ashamed to say it...yesterday i had to walk out as i had tears pouring down my face.....every door i walked past i got more upset......my friend was with me and she didnt get it...she just saw cute little puppies....we got in the car and i lost it.....i shouldnt of because i realised when i had calmed down...she just didnt know.....and of course she is my friend and i was shouting at the wrong person!!!!!...i couldnt even look at the poor dogs....and your right you just want them out of their.....but sadly we know as soon as they leave more replace them.....


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Please dont think ime being negative about what has been done the highlighting of this in the media, as i think its brilliant, but my fear is there will be more people going to the dtore that didnt even know this place existed, buy pups as they feel sorry for them without looking at the bigger picture, thoughts were always to shut these places down, "no demand they cant supply". I hope ime very very wrong,


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Please dont think ime being negative about what has been done the highlighting of this in the media, as i think its brilliant, but my fear is there will be more people going to the dtore that didnt even know this place existed, buy pups as they feel sorry for them without looking at the bigger picture, thoughts were always to shut these places down, "no demand they cant supply". I hope ime very very wrong,


I think your right....the media highlight could actually work in favour for dogs4us......people will go to look and nobody can help but feel sorry for these pups......people may not realise as i posted earlier...as soon as a litter of pups is sold...another litter replace them.......the place was very busy yesterday....we stayed max 15mins and three dogs were sold while we were there.............


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> I think your right....the media highlight could actually work in favour for dogs4us......people will go to look and nobody can help but feel sorry for these pups......people may not realise as i posted earlier...as soon as a litter of pups is sold...another litter replace them.......the place was very busy yesterday....we stayed max 15mins and three dogs were sold while we were there.............


And thats after all the warnings last week, 3 dogs in such a short time, oh dear


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

myself and hubby have signed


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

thank you......


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

bump..........


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Number 1012 and bumping


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Done 1013.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks people


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

bump............


----------



## nastral (Jun 29, 2010)

To date i have not been to this particular store but as many of the people leaving comments havent i feel i can speak up too. I am not saying that this shop is good as like i said i have not been there but i will add that they are no worse or better than many breeders who are in it for the money - they do not give there puppies away for free. They breed related dogs together who can end up living a life of pain and misery but as long as they look ok many (not all) breeders dont care, some kill puppies that dont "conform" to their idea of breed standard - how can this be better than a store mass selling puppies or the people that send them there - at least they dont murder them and get the chance at a life. I am going to visit this place and see the standards they are kept in but i have seen photos from "reputable" breeders with litters of puppies in tiny cages or outside in dirt with no clean water so dont be blind to think that stores are the only ones that neglect their stock.


----------



## Olly's Mum (Feb 10, 2010)

Im ashamed to say we got one of our family dogs from there 5 years ago. We were very naive and paid the price. Bonnie has very bad eyesight and is very nervous of strange people, probably due to the lack of early socialisation and being taken from her mum to early. I looked up her kennel name some years ago, and found it to be a well know puppy farm in wales. 

People please, please do not buy a dog from there.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I went in a few months ago when picking up a dog with OH from Bradford. I just wanted to see it with my own eyes. There wasn't a lot there but there were clearly some older dogs that were the last ones and consequently left on their own in the pens  There were a couple who were looking with an obvious biew to purchasing one. The other thing I didn't like was the celebrity endorsments, amongst others there was a picture of Wayne Rooney with a really poor quality Dogue de Bordeaux he had bought there. Ironically we were driving 10 minutes further to pick one up form health tested Champion parents who were both present  Also, the shop is about 100 yards from a shopping court that includes an RSPCA office and a few animal charoty shops. Not that the RSPCA would do anything about them anyway....


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh my god, i've never heard of this before. How bloody awful *mad*


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

best thing is to complain to trading standards collect as much info as you can on the state of the dogs and the health of them. If they are ill or have died then they are in breach of the sales of goods act which trading standard can act on.

local newspaper exposure is good too... they are always looking for a story and since the BBC program, unhealthy puppies with in house or dog lovers pedigrees which aren't worth the paper they are printed on make for good news...


----------



## Danielle P (Jan 18, 2010)

Im not sure which store youre talking about but they have two, one in leeds and one in manchester.

There is a protest outside of the leeds one every last sunday of the month at 12pm. I believe the next one is 25 July.

For more info, take a look at the forum on Home


----------



## lupin84 (Aug 23, 2010)

Came across this forum and thread when googling about Dogs4Us and I'm not sure what to make of it. My partner's family have a dog from D4U and I can't say it suffers any ill health at all. I've been a few times and it always looks fairly clean (as clean as dog kennels are) and the staff seem to take care of the dogs. I don't doubt that some of the puppies come from some fairly awful places but I think rather than just closing places like this down the answer is probably a little more complicated. They exist for a reason. I'd like to believe the majority of people looking for "pedigree" dogs would like to take them from lovely warm homes and from friendly and helpful breeders. Why don't they? That's the real question.

I presume there are several answers here.

1. Price. D4U is reasonably cheap, particuarly for the breeds that are slightly harder to come across. I've seen some ridiculous prices for dogs since I've been searching to adopt, some upwards of £1000. 
2. Ease of access. You can walk into D4U and you can ask to see the dogs and hold them and play with them, adopt them if they are right for you. If you call a breeder, chances are they won't have any litters, when they do you're added to a ridiculously long waiting list. It's quite likely that many simply don't want to wait 2 years of their life for a dog. That doesn's make them bad people. If you get through the door, some will want to come and check your home (like you're some drooling idiot that wasn't aware fencing in your garden would be a good idea). I'm not saying that all dog owners are good owners, we all sadly know that's not true, but I like to think the majority take on dogs because they care.

I would have absolutely condemned this place 12 months ago. But recently I've been researching dog breeds. Last year I lost my dog to old age and I miss her a lot. I'm relocating next year with my partner and we've long discussed wanting a dog as he's as mad for them as I am.

We landed on a breed we really liked (I won't say which). Not particuarly rare but slightly uncommon, just the more I read the more intrigued I became. I found a list online of about 8 breeders in the UK. I followed up by e-mail and explained the situation I was in and how I was looking to do as much research as possible about said breed to confirm it would be the right pick for us, and also get to know some breeders for when the time came. I only received 2 replies, one told me they didn't breed often and given that I would be working half a day out of the house (I'm self employed and work at home the rest of the time) we would be unsuitable as she wanted her "babies" to have homes where people were there all day. Presumably she only sells her babies to retired millionaires.  The other reply simply ignored everything I wrote and told me it would have been better if I'd called. Out of all the breeders that was the one I was unsure of from the website as they seemed a bit like raving loonies. So I decided to cross them off too. So I'm left with no leads. I bought a book instead which was ultimately more helpful than the two people I managed to speak to.

I have been to D4U in Leeds 3 times now and twice they have had the breed in question. I won't lie, the temptation is there.

Perhaps my poor experiences are not the norm but it's very frustrating.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Dont give in to twmptation and but from these awful sources.


----------



## lupin84 (Aug 23, 2010)

So go dogless or take on a recue is the only other option. I realise there are benefits to taking a recue dog and I have done so several times before. I just really would have liked us to have been able to get a puppy this time, and the breed we wanted too. I do feel finding a breeder is a bit like getting into some elitist country club.

My point was really rather than condemn these places perhaps if the govenment could find a way to monior them and improved the standards in which the pups bred are kept to ensure they are at the very least healthy - that would be better. Even if D4U didn't exist breeders would still be rearing pups in awful conditions and just selling online instead.


----------



## WestYorkshireGuy (Aug 15, 2010)

Lupin, DON'T DO IT!

This is the big problem with Dogs 4 U. I personally went to the Leeds branch when I was looking for my Golden Retriever, just to get an idea of this breed of dog. No way would I have bought from there. It upset me.

Yes it is fancy, and looks good, but the big thing is it is very shady behind the scenes to the whole business.

If you take a pedigree dog and breed it constantly for profit, you begin to lose the key traits to what makes the dog a good pedigree. The Kennel Club refers to this as the Breed Standard which is basically what you should expect from a particular breed. Dogs 4U purchase their dogs from puppy farms, where the dogs are also in awful conditions. See the thread on here which has videos of some undercover reporting on where these dogs have been bought from.

The basics of buying a dog state you should see the pups with their mum. You will never see this at Dogs 4 U. Pups shouldn't be taken away at such a young age, but they don't care about that all they care about as a business is to make money.

With regards to cost, I found Dogs 4 U expensive for what you got. A Golden Retriever pup from a reputable Kennel Club breeder has cost me £650. Dogs 4 U were wanting £550 for a puppy which has no pedigree certificates, so I have no way of knowing if this dog is healthy or not. Why risk health problems for £100? 

Clearly there is a market as that is how they are still in business, but I think this is down to people not knowing the truth behind Dogs 4 U. All they see are the bright lights and the "nice" surroundings.


----------



## Spanish (May 27, 2010)

lupin84 said:


> I have been to D4U in Leeds 3 times now and twice they have had the breed in question. I won't lie, the temptation is there.
> 
> Perhaps my poor experiences are not the norm but it's very frustrating.


Why don't you tell us the breed and see if anyone can put you in touch with a decent breeder?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

lupin84 said:


> So go dogless or take on a recue is the only other option. I realise there are benefits to taking a recue dog and I have done so several times before. I just really would have liked us to have been able to get a puppy this time, and the breed we wanted too. I do feel finding a breeder is a bit like getting into some elitist country club.
> 
> My point was really rather than condemn these places perhaps if the govenment could find a way to monior them and improved the standards in which the pups bred are kept to ensure they are at the very least healthy - that would be better. Even if D4U didn't exist breeders would still be rearing pups in awful conditions and just selling online instead.


No ime not saying go dogless, what i am saying is go to a good breeder. ive protested many many times, and believe you me its not a good place i could go on and on about the ill dogs the puppy farmers in ireland and wales that bring them over here at weeks old when they should be with mum not transported away so young, i know through my involment in this campaign have met owners that also protest now have had ill pups thousands of pounds in vets fees and even now are dead dogs, its not good, i could go on all day giving examples of this awfull place.


----------



## lupin84 (Aug 23, 2010)

Spanish - Because I'm trying to keep my options open. I feel by being honest about my experiences of trying to talk to breeders I will put some backs up. I'd planned to try and contact some again next year when I'm actually looking to take a dog in and see if I have anymore luck.

WestYorksGuy - Again I'd prefer not to state the breed but in fact the dogs at D4U actually looked healthier than some I'd seen on breeders websites. The problem is with some breeders is they breed for the features and end up with serious problems because of it. Of course that doesn't go much towards things that won't be spotted at a glance but in appearance the dogs at D4U looked better than some of the ridiculous standards breeders try to keep going.

I'll state now that I'm not really fussed about papers, I know one reason people use for staying clear of D4U is Doglovers rather than TKC papers. I have no plans to show the dog or breed from it, we are looking simply for our missing furry family member. Nothing more than walks, play and evenings by the fireplace.

The only sticking point for me is the footage you've mentioned. I've seen it. It's awful. I've also read that some people have had sickly puppies. But then reason also tells me that breeders sometimes have sickly puppies too. Like I say I'm back and forth on the whole thing. I had never dealt with breeders before this, and I'm just a little shocked at how difficult they can be.

We are good people who just want a dog to be a dog. Not something to show and win prizes, not something to use as a puppy machine. A dog who will become part of our family. Believe me, I wish I didn't have to go out of the house but I don't think going out for a few hours in the mornings = cruelty and makes us unsuitable owners.

I don't know, I guess I'm just a little disheartened.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

What breed are you looking for?


----------



## lupin84 (Aug 23, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> No ime not saying go dogless, what i am saying is go to a good breeder. ive protested many many times, and believe you me its not a good place i could go on and on about the ill dogs the puppy farmers in ireland and wales that bring them over here at weeks old when they should be with mum not transported away so young, i know through my involment in this campaign have met owners that also protest now have had ill pups thousands of pounds in vets fees and even now are dead dogs, its not good, i could go on all day giving examples of this awfull place.


But in contrast there are happy owners too. My other half's family have a D4U dog, perfectly fine, happy and healthy.

If every dog they sold was ill I'm sure it would be a bigger issue but if we're talking a handful of people (10-20?) considering the number of dogs we're talking about being sold, is that really high? I'd be very interested to see the percentages (not that we will ever know because I'm certain if they keep figures like that they will not ever share them!). It's interesting to talk about all of this though.

Like I say the footage is of the breeders, not D4U. They may have bought from these places which indeed makes them very shady but I think throwing all the protests and focus on D4U is side-stepping the real issue - bad breeders.


----------



## Bratpack (Jan 27, 2010)

lupin84 said:


> Like I say the footage is of the breeders, not D4U. They may have bought from these places which indeed makes them very shady but I think throwing all the protests and focus on D4U is side-stepping the real issue - bad breeders.


The bad breeders in question would have a far less profitable time if D4U weren't buying hundreds of pups from them every month.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

lupin84 said:


> considering the number of dogs we're talking about being sold


And that there is half the problem... Every time a pup is sold there is a gap on their "shelf"... 7+ pups will be born to replace the one that is sold...


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

I have just found this thread and havent read it all but I am shocked that these shops have been allowed to open. It is appalling that some local authorities have allowed these shops to open within their boundaries.

They are basically puppy trafficking and done with one idea in mind - to make money. The Local authority make money from the various taxes, maybe grants for the shop to be built etc, the company obviously make money from people buying the poor pups, and God knows what the 'breeders' make but it is presumably fairly lucrative for them.

Reading up on this I have come across various bits of information.

*The Local Authority can stipulate conditions which the proprietor (of a dog breeding business) must comply with. The purpose of these conditions is to ensure the welfare of the breeding dogs and the puppies. The licence would stipulate that the dogs could not be mated if they are less than one year of age, can have no more than one litter per year and no more than six litters in their lifetime. The premises have to be kept in accommodation that is suitable in terms of construction, size, temperature, lighting, ventilation and cleanliness, and that precautions are taken to control the spread of infections or contagious diseases among dogs.

The proprietor is required to keep detailed records which can be examined by the Local Authority Inspectors. *

To get round these regulations puppies are often obtained from puppy farms in Ireland, where they obviously cannot be enforced. We have all seen pictures of chickens being battery farmed, well this is the dog version of that.

The dogs are kept in cramped kennels, inadequately fed, not socialised, not loved, not given proper vet care and often the pups are taken from their mothers before they are strong enough.

Puppies are not bought to fit a demand for a specific breed, but in job lots, batches at a time. What happens to any puppies that are not bought in these shops, where do they end up? Are they farmed out to a rescue or put down? I have no idea to be honest.

These shops are encouraging all of this and all in the pursuit of money and greed.

Any true dog lover would not go near them unless it was to protest outside the doors.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

ploddingon said:


> I have just found this thread and havent read it all but I am shocked that these shops have been allowed to open. It is appalling that some local authorities have allowed these shops to open within their boundaries.
> 
> They are basically puppy trafficking and done with one idea in mind - to make money. The Local authority make money from the various taxes, maybe grants for the shop to be built etc, the company obviously make money from people buying the poor pups, and God knows what the 'breeders' make but it is presumably fairly lucrative for them.
> 
> ...


Many are pts or go back to be bred from, they are bought sale or return


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lupin 84 I respect your wanting to keep the breed to yourself but there are a lot of breeders on here and people who know breeders, perhaps if you stated the type of breed you are after they could point you in the direction of a decent breeder since you seem to have been let down by the ones youve contacted. If you do decide to go down the pet supermarket route please google some info on puppy farms as this is the trade that is perpetuated by people buying from the supermarkets, please understand Im not having a go at you and if you do get a puppy from there I hope you have a long happy life with him/her.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

The government should be banning any pet store from selling livestock, then the puppy farmers would lose their easy outlet and perhaps not overbreed. Instead they are busy deciding which breeds are dangerous, when they don't have a clue what they are talking about. I remember when small pet shops used to sell puppies from the window, and thankfully, that is a rare sight nowadays. It should be against the law to sell puppies and kittens from a pet store.


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Many are pts or go back to be bred from, they are bought sale or return


God, that just makes me sick to my stomach. Maybe if we all wrote to our MP's and a copy to the RSPCA who should be involved in campaigning against this, we could at least get it highlighted a bit.

What do you think?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lupin84 said:


> But in contrast there are happy owners too. My other half's family have a D4U dog, perfectly fine, happy and healthy.


I recently took on a rescue dog that was origionally bought from there. The damage that was done to that poor dog was unbelievable. She had been sold at 4 weeks old. As a result of that, she didnt know how to cope on her own, she was jumpy, didnt know how to socialise properly and was generally in bad health. I handed her over to the bearded collie rescue as she was too much for us. She has had to be homed to someone who has a farm , as she's hyperactive and needs the space. She's an only dog now too

Please dont get an animal from there. It's one of the worst places possible. Your best of waiting til you find a decent breeder or go to a rescue centre


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lupin, why do you want to keep your choice of breed a big secret? Is it perhaps because you think everyone will tell you not to do it, that the breed is unsuitable? I don't understand the secrecy.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Something sounds very strange mat another wind up.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

It sounds to me like they want the breed kept secret in case one of the breeds is a member on here or any of you guys know a breeder and put 2 and 2 together. If its a relatively rare breed they won't want to lose any possible leads they do have.
In saying that though if the breeders were so non-fussed and unresponsive I see no problem in naming and shaming!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

There's only one breed that they are selling that is relatively rare. That said, lupins posts read more like like a Dogs 4 Us PR exercise upon review


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> There's only one breed that they are selling that is relatively rare. That said, lupins posts read more like like a Dogs 4 Us PR exercise upon review


Yes theres something that doesnt ring right.


----------



## lupin84 (Aug 23, 2010)

claire17480 said:


> It sounds to me like they want the breed kept secret in case one of the breeds is a member on here or any of you guys know a breeder and put 2 and 2 together. If its a relatively rare breed they won't want to lose any possible leads they do have.
> In saying that though if the breeders were so non-fussed and unresponsive I see no problem in naming and shaming!


That was my reason. I thought I'd been clear on it, my apologies. With only a handful of options naming and shaming probably wouldn't help me much. It might not help much not naming and shaming either but I don't really want to be that person. I'll happily talk about this privately, I just think it's a bit unnecessary in full view. If people are geunie about wanting to help out and not just looking to kick up some dirt then by all means send me a PM. 

Perhaps rare is the wrong word, but it's not a labrador. Which is sort of what I meant. In the last year I've passed maybe 2 on the streets.

As for people telling me it's a bad idea, I don't know if they would but I doubt it, that certainly had nothing to do with my reasons for not naming the breed. See above.

I'm also fairly sorry it seems that if someone isn't entirely negative regarding D4U that they are suddenly some PR excercise by the company. I just wanted to put across not so much my view on D4U but my view on perhaps why places like that exist and do business. I think it's a larger problem than "they're evil and need to be shut down". Like I said, shut them down and those breeders will still sell online. It's probably more work but I would guess at a larger profit. I thought it could be discussed but apparently not.


----------



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

Im a member of their link of facebook, They do protests. I havnt been yet as it is a fair drive, but will be attending in the future.
Its sick and those poor puppies 

Heres the link to their facebook page :

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

They same advice would be given to anyone buying from anyone where they couldnt see parents or at least mum in the right environment etc. If advice on the correct way to buy a puppy is taken on board its not that hard to spot a puppyfarmer.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ive protested many, many times i have also gone into the store and its far from the right environment for puppies. I have also rung with questions specific to a certain breed and they havnt got a clue.


----------



## WestYorkshireGuy (Aug 15, 2010)

I think if D4U & shops like it were shut down it would make life much more difficult for the puppy farms. 

These places look good, make you trust them as they have a brand, most people accept what they see on face value. Looking at D4U you would have no idea of the behind the scenes goings on. People trust shops like D4U. 

Yes the puppy farms would sell online if these stores were shut down, but people would be a lot less trusting without the fancy showroom element D4U have. You can walk in there & pick up a puppy as easy as buying some cornflakes. 

I bet it's harder to buy a bottle of wine at Tesco compared to buying a puppy from D4U!


----------



## lupin84 (Aug 23, 2010)

WestYorkshireGuy - Good reply. There is some truth in that. I think what has bothered me most on my visits to D4U (this is Leeds only btw, I am aware there is a larger one in Manchester but I've never been, although might try to make a visit) is the ones that get left behind. There was a very large Malamute there on my second visit that realistically I couldn't see anyone coming in and taking home. He'd out-grown his puppy-features. Although it's worrying to me that a Malamute would be sold to people who didn't understand it was going to get a lot bigger anyway. Make no mistake, I see the problems with D4U (I think I've come over as a supporter and that wasn't my intention) I just had met some frustration with breeders. I think looking at D4U last weekend I just felt I could understand why people would. I'll keep my search going as there's many months before this is an issue yet, I just read through this thread and wanted to take a look from another perspective. 

Although I must add they sadly stopped IDing me at Tesco quite some time ago.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

There are people that search many breeders before getting the right one, giving up at the first hurdle does not justify going to somewhere like a pet store. Just keep going, still cant understand the secrecy behind your chosen breed.


----------



## WestYorkshireGuy (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't think your a supporter of D4U, you are just doing your research which should be applauded. 

I will be honest, I went to the Leeds store & had no idea of the place. It wasn't until after & Googled it that I read about it on here. I was shocked as you would have no idea by just visiting the place. 

I bet most buyers from D4U won't do what you have done & that's RESEARCH!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

What needs to spring to mind when visiting this place is, they are sales assistants not breeders, no parents can be seen which in itself is detrimental to young pups the pups come with no registration certs, no socialisation, no littermates and you can go anytime of the day and the pups will be in those pens they have double glazed doors so all they will hear is muffled sounds at the most, not the same friendly voice of the breeder or noises that will be familiar to a pup when it is taken to a family home and what happens when the lights go out at night, no pup should be left alone for the ammount of time those pups will be, all they have is sawdust on the floor an upturned plastic box and half chewed cheap, thin plastic toys which is very dangerous to a pup. 

I spent around half an hour following an assistant around after i had reported a very poorly staffie they had all she sais was ile go in a minute ime dealing with a sale and i wasnt leaving till this pup had been seen she reluctantly let me go over with her, couldnt look me in the face as she got the pup out then walked into the back with him, i can guess what happend to that poor thing.


----------



## ammkenquiries (Jun 1, 2011)

Stop this shop selling puppies i thought its about time we did something


----------

